
Introducing Our Bangalore Region - gagan2020
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/introducing-our-bangalore-region-blr1/?refcode=09ae780dba92&utm_campaign=Referral_Invite&utm_medium=Referral_Program&utm_source=CopyPaste
======
forcer
We've run a latency check from few countries to all DigitalOcean datacenters
just now from our CloudPerf last mile monitoring
([http://cloudperf.speedchecker.xyz](http://cloudperf.speedchecker.xyz)) . If
anyone is interested to see which datacenter to chose. New datacenter in
Bangalore no suprises there works pretty well from India. Also, connectivity
from Middle East such as UAE is better than current connectivity to Europe.
See PDF here : [http://bit.ly/1UhcfAO](http://bit.ly/1UhcfAO)

~~~
reacharavindh
How is it that latencies from India to Bangalore is 187 ms, while from
Singapore is 130 ms and from UAE is 143 ms? Am I interpreting the numbers
wrong?

~~~
moyok
I'm in New Delhi, getting 54ms to Bangalore, 84ms to Singapore and 304ms to
London.

------
bhanu423
News of the day for me. Been a satisfied Digital Ocean Customer for over 2-3
years now. Cheaper services have emerged but the awesome customer service has
kept me hooked.

~~~
nowprovision
The "cheaper" services are those for rent a few dedicated servers - often old
generation, and run WHMCS for billing and SolusVM for control, the first it's
a matter of time until your private information is leaked, the second only a
matter of time until your VM is rooted, do a search for all the comical
security issues of reccent years. DigitalOcean or any provider that avoid the
trio of tripe WHMCS, SolusVM, cPanel are worth every extra penny, although in
this case DO is a cheap as they come.

------
pbhowmic
Well ahead of the other major players. Well done.

~~~
raiyu
Happy to beat AWS to India ;)

------
ing33k
awesome !

quite surprised on how they are able offer a dedicated IP and 1TB bandwidth
for $5 in Bangalore.

~~~
raiyu
We worked very hard with our bandwidth providers to be able to provide the
same pricing structure in India as in all of our other regions. It's taken us
close to 2 years from first initially investigating the possibility of a
datacenter in India to finally getting one launched.

We're very excited about it! =]

~~~
gagan2020
Thanks Moisey for such a amazing Infra. It's just perfect time for us as we
are going to launch our production services within one week.

~~~
raiyu
Awesome! =]

We timed it just for you ;)

~~~
gagan2020
Waiting for DO's storage service as well. :)

~~~
raiyu
Will be here before you know it =]

Our beta test is in full swing with customers who opted in and we're
constantly adding new customers into the beta test in the order in which they
subscribed to it.

So this will be rolling out very soon =]

------
sajal83
Traceroutes from 3 agents in India, unfortunately all 3 are in Bangalore. :
[https://pulse.turbobytes.com/results/574f0cd7ecbe406cc400157...](https://pulse.turbobytes.com/results/574f0cd7ecbe406cc4001574/)

Surprising that for AS24309 and AS17488 (Both TATA upstream) it goes via
Delhi, so inefficient.

~~~
raiyu
If you have any latency issues please open a support ticket so that our
network engineering team can take a look at it. There maybe some additional
peering points that we need to add.

Thanks!

